# Obedience Classes!!!!!



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I'm excited Dodger and I start obedience classes in three weeks. :happyboogie:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Get ready! First night of class is usually wild, so many things going on it's hard for them to concentrate. Except for Stosh, he laid on his side, stretched out and went to sleep. Good luck!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

haha thanks the first meeting it's just for the owners we don't bring the dogs until the week after. I should take him to the park where he'll be doing his obedience class so he can get used to the smells and such, hopefully that will help him concentrate a little better. I hope.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

awesome!!!!:groovy: The trainer may have some good ideas for your barking issue


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

yes that's what I'm thinking I'll try teaching him quiet like you suggested, but I'll ask the trainer if they have any tips


----------



## CNTLOSE (Sep 11, 2010)

Not to hijack... but what is a good age to start them in obedience classes?


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Have fun! Remember it's as much about getting the owners trained as it is the pups. 

We're a couple of weeks away from graduation from basic obedience. Panzer makes us look good. He's been an easy train for the most part.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our obedience training club starts obedience class at 4 mos, under that they're in puppy class.


----------



## CNTLOSE (Sep 11, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Our obedience training club starts obedience class at 4 mos, under that they're in puppy class.


Thanks!

A good luck OP!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks. Dodge knows basic commands and probably needs the intermediate class, but I want the beginner class because it'll re-enforce what I already taught Dodge and get him some socialization skills under his belt and I can't get into the intermediate class without passing the beginner class. I Hope Dodge and I learn a lot and we both benefit from this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It'll be great for both of you! Mine surprise me every night of class- I can see that something I tried teaching actually made it through those thick skulls!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

yup I'm really hoping they'll help me with heel he's not quite getting it and help with come he comes as long as you're ten feet away from him ten ft 1 inch forget it he's just goes in to this la la la la I don't hear you even though I really do mind frame lol.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Thanks. Dodge knows basic commands and probably needs the intermediate class, but I want the beginner class because it'll re-enforce what I already taught Dodge and get him some socialization skills under his belt and I can't get into the intermediate class without passing the beginner class. I Hope Dodge and I learn a lot and we both benefit from this.


beginner class will greatly benefit both of you! Just training around other dogs is a learning experience on it own


----------

